# Les gets aires



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi any one got any info on the aires at les gets hopefully be there aprox 27 dec 2013 for about 7 days thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

8O 8O 8O 8O :? 

Fascinating.. never been to Les Gets.
Lacking the capitol letter caught me out for a moment.

Alan


----------



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

And


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"All The Aires" might be of some assistance!!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Aire

More


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Cette aire devient la plus chère à 150km à la ronde, sachant qu'il n'y a ni WC ni douches, ni éclairage. Stationnement 14€/ jour ou 50€ la semaine + taxe de séjour 0€90 /personne et par jour + les services. Tout pour décourager l'arrêt dans cette commune, dommage pour le commerce local. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were there in the summer. Didn't stop on the aire as there are some great wild spots up around and beyond Praz de lys (spelling?) just up the road. I think the aire is quite pricey and didnt look nothing special to me. I think it was about €12 plus extra for services but I would have a look on www.campingcar-infos.com for the latest update.

The resort is nice enough with plenty going on and the area around is stunning. We worked our way down from lake Leman to Annecy. It's all superb.


----------



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Any one know the prices of the aires at les gets


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The aire in Les Gets doesn't have any facilities AFAIK (see post in French above)

Alternatives:

Les Marmottes

There's also a campsite at St Jean d' Aulps which is open all year round (camping Le Solery - its not in many guides and doesn't have a website - some details here: Le Solery on Google+).

We have stayed there.

The Aire in Morzine closed a couple of years ago.

Do you have winter tyres and/or snow chains? Its c1,100 m at Les Gets and Morzine.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

barryd said:


> there are some great wild spots up around and beyond Praz de lys (spelling?) just up the road.


Not in December, though!

Many roads that you can drive in the summer don't exist in the winter (or if they do they are part of ski runs!)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure all the ones we stayed at will be open as they were near or at ski resorts. Maybe not though.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

barryd said:


> I'm pretty sure all the ones we stayed at will be open as they were near or at ski resorts. Maybe not though.


We have been there in December as well as the summer... 8)


----------



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yip I have both


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

only been there in the Summer but the big aire by the ski lift was closed ( we were moved on by the Police), there is a small aire in town where we didn't pay anything but it was absolutely packed.

Agree with Barry - stunning place!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the parking at Ardent, last February.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

The link on boringfrog's post suggests that u can empty the necessary stuff and take on water. I would think that if u r contemplating skiing you will have /will buy a genny?

Having skied several time at Les Gets, from the lift next to this aire, I'd say it's as good as u will get. Right next to lift ( Perrieres) ski hire directly opposite ( over the bridge) it's a short walk to the main town, not too high an altitude - but reached -29 when we were there last!!

If I were to ski with our motorhome ( my husband steadfastly refuses) this would be a good choice. If the sun is shining, it will be shining here 

I really mean the last statement, I have stayed also in St Jean D'Aulps, but it was the least sunny place I've ever stayed in the Alps. Bit low tbh.


----------



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Cypsygal thank you very much I do have a genny I did ski le grand bornand last year so going to try les gets this year thanks again George


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi tyson.

Been going to les gets for about 6 years now. The aire was free at on point. But now it is ten euro a night. If you stay for 7 night you will get it cheeper. 
You can empty toilet. There is a a service thingy just b4 the aire for water. We take a 25lt water can and fill at the toilets near the ski lift.
Its a great place to ski and the town is fab

Im going out 27 december might see you there.

Cheers.


----------



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Clayton9 thanks for the reply it's very helpful 
George


----------



## Lawnman (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Tyson1

Hope this might help you

We went to the Aire at Les Gets last January for skiing although we didn't stay there as we had found a sneaky wild camping spot at Les Prodans.(just below the Avoriaz cable car)...But this was going to be our back up and I wouldn't have been disappointed if we had stayed there. It all depends what you need and what you expect

it is a the bottom of a slope, so you can ski right to the door of your 'van. Big bonus for us.

There is a small garage/shed that had water and emptying facilities. We did not notice any electric. The parking area is at the far section (closer to the slope tho) of a car park...totally flat and level.

It is on the approach to Les Gets, on the right handside you cant miss it. The walk to the centre for provisions would be say 15 mins approx. in the snowy stuff.

The skiing was fab and you can get access to all The Porte du Soliel ski area... but you are at the far extreme so you will always be coming back to the same point on the same route.....and might need careful planning to get as far as Morgins and Chatel to get back 

saying that our favourite bit of skiing for the area is on Mont Chery, which is on the otherside of Les Gets, next to where you be.!!...most people don't bother going there..!! as they stay around Morzine and Avoriaz so it depends on what you want

just one point tho... and if you did stay at Les Gets you would have to be pretty self sufficient to last for a week without EHU. 
We had solar panels, which would be great at Les Gets as there are no trees, or hills obscuring the sun and we could only manage 4 days without the need for the electric assistance

if it helps send me a PM and Ill send you a link to the blog we did for our trip...Meribel/Morzine/Gressoney/Cervinia/Flaine/Samoens....home boo

but good luck and I know you will have fun


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Lawnman said:


> ...........
> 
> saying that our favourite bit of skiing for the area is on Mont Chery, which is on the otherside of Les Gets, next to where you be.!!...most people don't bother going there..!! as they stay around Morzine and Avoriaz so it depends on what you want


Up here yeah?

The aire is just out of picture at the bottom of the slope furthest to the right. The main ski area is in the shallow valley just behind Jackie and the novice slopes and the runs down to the village centre are on the left.

Mont Blanc visible in the far distance; Morzine is just to the left of the photo in the middle distance.

This photo was 3rd week of Jan this year and our first visit, lovely weather and good snow, aire was about 1/4 full. We'll be back early in January again.

Kev and Jackie


----------

